# Perth various



## jagmanx (May 26, 2017)

The Corsiehill quarry carpark (in the POI) is fine.
Some comings and goings at night but no disturbance.

SouthInch Carpark has toilets and no problem emptying a cassette.
Woman very helpful and said we could overnight (free) and advisable to parkup at the north side as there is a park on the southside 
Day charges very reasonable (less that £3).
Co-ords of the entrance are shown in the map on the link
South Inch Car Park, Perth


----------



## Canalsman (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the update and suggestion.

The South Inch car park is almost certainly included in Perth and Kinross Council's Off Street Traffic Regulation Order. This doesn't seem to be available online but almost certainly will restrict overnight parking by one means or another - probably no sleeping, cooking etc.

You don't say if the woman who advised you had any authority, but whether or not she did the TRO could potentially lead to a PCN being issued ...


----------



## clachaig (May 27, 2017)

*Perth spots.*

I come from Perth and would not have considered either of these spots suitable....the south inch is a chargable car park very close to the city centre. The quarry is a well known local shagging spot for teenagers...at least it was way back.
     I would try the Jubilee car park....about a mile from the quarry....larger and flatter.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 5, 2017)

We spent last night at Corsiehill quarry. Nice secluded car park. A few cars drove in and out again mid evening but that was it. Nothing unpleasant. We were joined later by two camper vans and had an uneventful night.


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 5, 2017)

I stopped at the South inch car park on the way up last week didn't encounter any problems 1 Dutch and 2 French and 1 German camper  and me uneventful night I didn't arrive till 10pm and was gone by 7am


----------

